# 69 Gto Phs mistake?



## msnlewis (Dec 11, 2015)

i have a 69 gto restoration project. the vin on the phs and in the car seem to match but the dates on the cowl tag and the date on the phs do not match. is this common? also the car does have a ram air hood but on phs it did not have the ram air option. the car has never been wrecked and it appears the hood is original. it looks like the body has the original paint, so I don't see why the hood have been switched. and I don't know why it would have a ram air hood if it was not a ram air if it was the original hood which it appears to be. the motor is not original so I cannot verify it by that. I was wondering if since the dates did not match on the phs and cowl maybe it could be another mistake and it is a true ram air car? 
also the car is for sale right now but id like to know about those things because id ask more if it was a ram air car
thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Can you post pictures of the data plate and vin tag rivets, also there should be a vin number stamped on the rear frame just behind or close to the driver's rear tire.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers


----------



## msnlewis (Dec 11, 2015)

Here are the pictures I have right now I hope they are good enough


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What is the date on the PHS billing history, the data plate is showing the date as may 11-17, 1969?


----------



## msnlewis (Dec 11, 2015)

June 9th


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nothing strange about a Body build of 05C (3rd week of May) and a ship date of June 9th. Pontiac home plant had a Body Bank and the date spread could even be wider in '69. 

On the hood, hoods got swapped through he '70's and '80's all the time. It also doesn't take much work to make a non RA hood into a RA hood. I can usually spot non factory hood tach installs, as on original '69 and 70 hoods that came originally with old tachs there is a spot that a pneumatic shear took a piece out of a brace in the hood.


----------



## msnlewis (Dec 11, 2015)

Okay thanks, i didn't think anything looked wrong but a potential buyer pointed it out to me and the sounded like try knew more about it than I did so I thought I'd see what other people out there though


----------

